# Show me your badass headunits/interior mods



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to see some options for the headunit. Im in the market for a TT but i have an Avic d3 laying around and im pretty sure the double din wont fit unless it can







but, im looking for some inspiration


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Show me your badass headunits/interior mods (bptblaze)*

Nope, you'll need a single DIN, and an adapter


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Show me your badass headunits/interior mods (l88m22vette)*

there is a company that makes a frame for you to fit the double din . Its a little expensive , or you can make your own, there is a member here that can do that for you. let me see if I cant find the thread.


----------



## bptblaze (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Show me your badass headunits/interior mods (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_there is a company that makes a frame for you to fit the double din . Its a little expensive , or you can make your own, there is a member here that can do that for you. let me see if I cant find the thread.



Appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

This guy made his own
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...09924









and this is Bauch1425 piece which is clean foe carputer installs but Im sure he could modify it for a double din head unit.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3887429


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

The alcantara lower dash is sooooo nice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The alcantara lower dash is sooooo nice









I was thinking the same thing... winter project maybe?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

I was thinking of a grey suede for the roof liner , lower dash and the inserts of my Gt3 seats.


----------

